# تطبيق للتحليل العددي في الجيوفيزياء



## طارق البخاري (11 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بحث صغير عن تطبيق التحليل العددي Numerical Analysis في الإنتشار السيزمي للموجات وبخاصة تطبيق Hyperbolic Partial Differential Equation في موضوع الإنتشار الأحادي البعد للموجات القصية One Dimensional Torsional waves diffusion. مستخدماً برنامج Quick Basic 4.5 التاريخي.

طھط­ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† - ط³ظ„ظپظٹ ط´ظٹط±


----------

